# HP LaserJet 2100 to work with iMac 10.4.11 Tiger?



## awshucks103 (Dec 26, 2007)

Does anybody know if there is a USB parallel adapter that would work for my HP LaserJet 2100 to hook up to my new iMac?

i read a couple of recommendations for other models, but not specific for this my printer and mac. They are all around $40 with no free shipping, so I would hate to spend money on it, and it not working, and i could have just invest in a new printer.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Dec 27, 2007)

awshucks103 said:


> Does anybody know if there is a USB parallel adapter that would work for my HP LaserJet 2100 to hook up to my new iMac?
> 
> i read a couple of recommendations for other models, but not specific for this my printer and mac. They are all around $40 with no free shipping, so I would hate to spend money on it, and it not working, and i could have just invest in a new printer.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.



Also possible is to use a parallel to network printerserver. This should work fine (if you have the proper driver for the specific printer model) and makes the printer accessible for all computers on the network (if applicable).


Good luck, Kees


----------



## awshucks103 (Dec 27, 2007)

I was hoping you know a specific brand of USB-parallel adaptor I can buy that you know will work.


----------



## gsahli (Dec 27, 2007)

Here's what I know and don't know -
I don't have a USB-parallel adapter (I have three parallel printers, but I have opted for the approach Kees recommends - parallel port print servers).

I have helped 10+ people use "various" brand USB-parallel adapters, including the very cheap ones ($10) at Micro Center. They all worked, although the cheapest ones required an alternate USB driver called usbtb, available here:
http://buymelunch.org/printing/usbtb/ 

Unless you know you have the postscript option in your 2100, assume you don't and use the Gutenprint or Gimp-Print driver for the printer.


----------



## simbalala (Dec 27, 2007)

See this old thread:

http://macosx.com/forums/hardware-peripherals/241695-attaching-parallel-printer.html

It works just fine.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 27, 2007)

I've actually used a generic USB-to-parallel adapter on my iMac G5 running 10.4.11 to see if it would be able to print on my HP LaserJet 6P.  If I remember correctly, I just had to select the driver for it manually and it worked just fine.  I didn't need any Mac drivers for the adapter at all.  It just worked.


----------



## cleal (Dec 31, 2007)

Another alternative is to convert your 2100 into a networked printer by adding an HP JetDirect 600N card to it. Most printers have a slot available similar to a PC's card slot. You just remove the slot's cover and then slid in the print server card. A good selection of sources from $24 and up is at http://www.pcworld.com/product/pricing/prtprdid,266846-sortby,retailer/pricing.html

If your iMac's ethernet port doesn't auto-negotiate and you don't have an ethernet switch or hub handy, then a simple cross-over cable will connect the two.


----------

